# Ron Deisher



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Just heard that Ron Deisher (PDQ loft)....a friend of several here on the forum has been diagnosed with cancer shortly after learning that his brother also has. I'm sure he would appreciate your prayers for him and his family. On a side note he needs to reduce his numbers so there are lots of really good birds available.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

He posted his health situation and some birds on Ipigeon a couple of weeks ago.Prayers to Ron.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, it sucks!! Ron is a very good friend of mine and I know he and his family have been through a lot here recently. Please do send thoughts and prayers his way. He does have to cut back on his numbers and he has some excellent pigeons. His birds were a huge part in my success in last years young bird season. Check out his website if you are looking to buy some good birds at a fair price. http://www.deisherspdqracinglofts.com/


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I heard about this a few days ago and it's really sad. I've talked to him on facebook and had a nice conversation about genetics and racing advice and such. A very nice man. I hope they both recover and kick cancer's butt!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The number 2 American bird in this years Sun City race owned by Chris Rounds was from Ron's stock.
Dave


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Ron is a very generous man. He donated a couple of super birds to our club's auction this year. I hope he can beat this. We're praying for him.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

I am sorry to hear this about Ron, am also wishing the best.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

I live hour from Ron and flew in club with him last year great guy. He helped me get started in the sport. I was devastated to hear this news and hope he pulls thru all this.


----------



## Formidable1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ron is a good guy and is very knowledgeable. Was given great advice from him. Hope everything goes well for him.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I am sorry to hear this. Prayers are sent.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

I went back up to visit Ron today seems to be in good spirits. He is done with the chemo and radiation now they are looking to schedule the surgery. Went up there to pick up some grit and medicine and pair of grizzles he was giving my daughter. Left with about 6 pairs of birds total. I can't say enough of what Ron has done for me in this sport getting me going and helping me out. HE has been great mentor to me.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm glad to hear he is doing okay. I hope he only gets better!


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I picked up 5 ybs from the post office today that Ron donated to one of our combines yb auctions, and he isnt a member of our combine!


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Glad to hear that the birds made it. He was worried that didn't make it as he said this morning that they where not there yet.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Picked up 5 more birds from the PO that Ron donated to another auction out of his combine.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Picked up 5 more birds from the PO that Ron donated to another auction out of his combine.


I don't know him, but he sounds like a great guy!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

bbcdon said:


> I don't know him, but he sounds like a great guy!


Second that! I don't know him either, but I wish I did. He sounds like the man that mentored me when I was first starting out. Thought more of others than himself. My mentor also gave away many birds to get young kids started, even as he was recovering from many health problems. I wish Mr. Deisher well.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Ron told me I could share this web page he is working on
http://www.angelfire.com/planet/ronald47578/winners2011.html


----------

